# Schutzhund club/training in the Augusta Ga area



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

Looking to see if my guy will take to some schutzhund training. Anyone know of a reputable trainer in the CSRA area?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I will pm you a friend's email address. She and her husband live in Augusta and can most likely help you out.


----------

